# Schuhe für meinen Sohn?



## obiwankinobi (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Forenmitglieder,
da mein Sohn sehr engagiert schon seit ein paar Jahren Mountainbike fährt wünscht er sich jetzt auch Radschuhe. Habe schon viel geschaut im Netz, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig gewurden. Mein Sohn ist 8 Jahre alt und hat die Größe 34. Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## deadpixel (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würde ja Plattform Pedale und Skaterschuhe mit weicher Sohle empfehlen.
Wenn es aber unbedingt SPD sein muss, kämen evtl. Anbieter aus dem BMX Race Bereich in Frage.





Wenn man Fly Racing glauben darf, geht es da bei US 1 bzw. Euro 33,5 los.
http://www.flyracing.com/product/mtb/riderwear/shoes/talon-ii-shoe/683/elite-graphic
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78194

Bei Dans Comp hat es eine schöne Übersicht und evtl. dieses Schnäppchen.
http://www.danscomp.com/products-SHOESCLIPLESS/727022/THE_BMX_Lil_Snappers_SPD_Clipless_Shoes.html

Würde mich freuen, wenn du dann deine Erfahrungen weitergibst. Insbesondere die Auswahl von Pedalen mit geringer Auslösekraft und Auslöseweg würde mich interessieren.

Ach ja:
Bei mtbr.com hat man sich mit so etwas natürlich auch schon auseinandergesetzt 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/clipless-pedals-576899.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (16. Juli 2012)

Ob man für oder gegen Klickpedale ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden - falls Schülerrennen gefahren werden, sollte man sich aber informieren ob die überhaupt zugelassen sind. 

Hier beispielsweise seit 2011 unter Kagetorie U11 verboten.

Hier etwas ausführlicher zum Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-517820.html

Auch wenn ich selber nicht mehr ohne Klickies fahren möchte, so sind (beispielsweise bei Freeride/Downhill oder im Bikepark) durchaus Gelegenheiten vorhanden bei denen man sich ohne feste Verbindung zum Bike wohler fühlen kann.

Bei uns ist wichtig, dass die Jungs mit den Schuhen gut laufen können, denn es gibt genügend Passagen (rauf wie runter) bei welchen es gesünder ist zu schieben -und harte Race-Sohlen machen beispielsweise auf nassen und rutschigen Steinplatten nicht wirklich Spass.

Marc


----------



## obiwankinobi (17. Juli 2012)

Mein Sohn fährt Fahrradspartakiade Erzgebirge + Mitteldeutsche Meisterschaft (Cross Country). Selbst in der U9 fahren da schon fast alle mit Clickpedalen. Ich will nur nicht 100 Euro für Schuhe ausgeben, daher meine Frage nach evt. günstigeren Alternativen. Viele haben da auch Schuhe an, die 2 Nummern zu groß sind, was ich halt auch nicht will.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2012)

Meiner fährt ebenfalls U9 und ich stand vor dem gleichen Thema.
Wobei die Frage ob Klickies oder nicht sich gar nicht gestellt hat, es war klar das er welche bekommt.
Hier gibts recht günstig einen Allrounder.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...Shimano-SH-MT22-MTB-Touring-Schuh::31048.html

Ein knallharter Race Schuh ist sicher zuviel des Guten.
Die fangen zwar erst bei 36 an, Shimano fällt aber viel kleiner aus.
2 Nummern grösser als normal ist da üblich.
Und gleich verwachsen müssen sie ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## DerJoe (27. Juli 2012)

Diadora bietet den Escape 2 Junior ab Grösse 33 an.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-MTB-Schuh-2012-weiss-rot-schwarz::32151.html
Gibts aber auch noch günstiger im www

Und seit wenigen Wochen gibt es nun Klickpedale, die kindertauglich sind.
http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=click'r
Die Modelle SP-T400 und SP-T700 kann man so leicht einstellen, dass anfangs gar kein definiertes Ausklicken erforderlich ist. In Stufe 0 kann man die Füsse einfach so von den Pedalen nehmen und ist frei. Das ist quasi der Trainingsmodus, um das Treffen der Mechanik mit dem Schuh zu üben. Das anfängliche unabsichtliche Hängenbleiben im Pedal und die damit bei manchen verbundene Kopfsperre, gehört damit der Vergangenheit an.
Bei jeder Erhöhung der Auslösestärke fordern die Pedale mehr vom richtigen Bewegungsablauf des Ausklickens ein. Ausgeliefert werden die Pedale mit den 56er Multirelase-Cleats. Aber auch die herkömmlichen 51er Cleats passen.
Die stärkste Stufe(24) entspricht der herkömmlicher Klickpedale in einer leichteren Einstellung. 

Der Kunststoffkäfig ist übrigens für den geübten Schrauber demontierbar. Man benötigt dann aber eine kürzere Schraube für das äussere Ende der Pedalachse.













Galerie Facebook Shimano Australia


----------



## deadpixel (28. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Infos Joe.
So langsam entwickelt sich der Thread ja zum Kompendium .

DMT hat auch noch einen Kinderschuh ab Grösse 33 im Programm:
Marathon Kid 2.0


----------



## Tiri (28. Juli 2012)

Und seit wenigen Wochen gibt es nun Klickpedale schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=click%27r[/url]
> 
> Die Modelle SP-T400 und SP-T700 kann man so leicht einstellen, dass anfangs gar kein definiertes Ausklicken erforderlich ist. In Stufe 0 kann man die Füsse einfach so von den Pedalen nehmen und ist frei. Das ist quasi der Trainingsmodus, um das Treffen der Mechanik mit dem Schuh zu üben. Das anfängliche unabsichtliche Hängenbleiben im Pedal und die damit bei manchen verbundene Kopfsperre, gehört damit der Vergangenheit an.
> Bei jeder Erhöhung der Auslösestärke fordern die Pedale mehr vom richtigen Bewegungsablauf des Ausklickens ein. Ausgeliefert werden die Pedale mit den 56er Multirelase-Cleats. Aber auch die herkömmlichen 51er Cleats passen.
> ...


 
Hallo, die finde ich ja mal super !! Habe grad welche von Roseversand bekommen, allerdings würde ich die kindertauglichen eher ausprobieren.
Habe aber noch eine Frage dazu: Der schwarze Käfig kann der dranbleiben und sie können gleichzeitig das klicken üben ? Oder muss zum reinen klickifahren der schwarze Käfig abmontiert werden?
Fände es halt praktisch wenn dieser dranbliebe, denn dann können die Kids auch so fahren wenn sie keine Clickschuhe anhaben und vor allem sie können wenns beim Reinklicken nicht auf anhieb funktioniert einfach so weiterfahren.

Weiß da jemand bescheid ? 

Danke und Grüße,

PS Schuhe haben wir bei e... ersteigert, da gibts die Kiddi-schuhe von Zeit zu Zeit ganz günstig. Meiner hat aber auch schon Größe 36 in den Shimano Schuhen (fallen in der Regel kleiner aus)


----------



## DerJoe (28. Juli 2012)

Man muss die Click'R Pedale immer mit Schuhplatten (Cleats) fahren. Für normale Schuhe sind die nicht gedacht. 
So sehen die T400 z.B. aus, wenn der Kunststoffkäfig demontiert ist.





Was du aber bei Pedale ohne Käfig machen kannst, sind die Shimano Pedalaufsätze SM-PD 22 verwenden. 




Dann kann man einseitig normale Schuhe verwenden.
Mir ist bis dato kein beidseitiges Klickpedal bekannt, mit dem man problemlos auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren kann.


----------



## Tiri (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Joe,
danke schön für dein posting mit Foto 
Aber es ist möglich diese Klickpedalen mit Käfig zu fahren sowie sie in deinem ersten Beitrag abgebildet sind ?

Mir gehts nämlich dadrum, dass wenn Sohnemann unerwartet nicht gleich den Einstieg beim Anfahren findet, dass er auf beiden Seiten eine Auflagefläche hat womit er dann trotzdem treten kann. 
Verstehst du was ich meine ?

Wenn dem so ist, schwanke ich zwischen 400 und 700.. Bist du mit 400 zufrieden ?

Die Pedalaufsätze SPD-PD 22 haben wir heute bei den gelieferten SPD Pedalen von Rose getestet. Mir wäre für ihn die 400/700 Serie für den Anfang lieber da er dann beidseitig eine Auflagefläche hat (sofern so vorgesehen), eben für denn Fall dass er nicht gleich einrastet.


----------



## DerJoe (28. Juli 2012)

Er kann natürlich nur auf den Käfigen pedalieren, wenn er nicht sofort den Einstieg findet. Das hat mein Sohn (inzwischen erwachsen) früher sogar bei normalen Klickpedalen gemacht. Ohne Käfig. Er hat dann beim Anfahren immer erst irgendwie mit der Mitte vom Fuss getreten und erst wenn das Rad rollte, hat er nach dem Mechanismus gefühlt.

Der Vorteil der Click'R ist eben, dass man die so unglaublich leicht einstellen kann, dass ein Hängenbleiben unmöglich ist. Genau dieses Hängenbleiben war bei meinem Sohn damals der Grund, warum er sich nie richtig mit Klickpedale anfreunden konnte. Sobald es technischer wurde klickte er aus. Da war eben so eine Sperre in seinem Kopf.
Und mit den Click'r ist das eben leichter. Je besser das Kind den Bewegungsablauf versteht, desto strammer kann das Pedal gestellt werden.

Zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen. Das T400 Pedal ist etwa auf dem Niveau des M520 Pedals von Shimano. Also ein Brot und Butter-Pedal. Die Lagerung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das T700 ist etwas leichter (inkl. Käfig 50gr.). Für mich waren die Click'r interessant, weil die einen kleineren Auslösewinkel haben. Ich habe Knieprobleme und ich muss mein Knie durch den geringeren Winkel weniger belasten. 
In den ganz leichten Einstellungen ist es unmöglich am Pedal zu ziehen. Da gibt es den Fuss frei. Aber sobald man etwa Stufe 10 in der Rasterung erreicht hat, kann man, auch als Erwachsener, problemlos ziehen. Sogar 'Schweine-Hops' sind ohne weiteres möglich. Das Pedal gibt, solange der Fuss gerade auf dem Pedal steht, dann nicht frei. Auch nicht mit den 56er Cleats. Aber sobald der Fuss dann eine Rotation in Richtung Ausstieg macht, gibt das Pedal den Fuss auch frei.
Ich fahre nun seit den 1980ern MTB und davon knapp 20 Jahre mit Klickpedale. Aber ein derart sicheres Klickpedal habe ich bis heute noch nicht erlebt. 
Das Pedal ist nichts für den erwachsenen Racer. Dafür sind die SPD Pedale gebaut worden. Shimano trennt da nun ganz klar zwischen den Systemen SPD und Click'R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Joe,

fandest du den Käfig von 700 qualtitav stabiler als beim 400? Auch was Rutschfestigkeit angeht ? Ich denke mal vom Lager her gesehen reicht das 400 aus (und auch nach deinen Schilderungen). Nur der Käfig sollte halt auch stabil sein und Stürze locker überstehen können. Zumindest für die Lernzeit die demenstprechend lang sein kann 

Viele Grüße


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juli 2012)

Das Material der Käfige sieht doch vergleichbar aus, die Form ist etwas unterschiedlich. Achse und Lager der 700er ist hochwertiger und leichter, vergleichbar mit PD-M540. Wichtig: dieses ist nur mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel von der Kurbelrückseite aus zu montieren! Kurbelarme ohne durchgehendes Pedalauge sind allerdings überaus selten... Für ein Kind reicht das 400er funktionell vollkommen zu, das 700er bringt für wenig mehr Geld auch etwas weniger Gewicht.

Auf die Rutschfestigkeit würde ich nicht viel geben, da man solche Pedale nur im äußersten Notfall ohne Click fahren sollte. Der Grund ist folgender: die SPD MTB-Schuhe sind so konstruiert, dass sie zum Laufen taugen. Deshalb ist das Cleat in der Sohle versenkt. Folglich muss der Mechanismus am Pedal oben über den Käfig rausstehen. Ist konstruktiv gar nicht anders lösbar. Wenn man derart mit normalen Sohlen fährt, machts schnell mal autsch. Man findet auf dem rausstehenden Metall einfach keinen Halt. Am ehesten noch mit einer weichen profilierten Sohle.

Ergo: der Käfig dient vor allem als großflächigere Auflage beim Pedalieren und ev. noch zum besseren Einfädeln, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Gut grad am Kinderrad sind natürlich die Reflektoren 

Die abgebildeten Plastik-Pedalaufsätze klicken sich nach unserer Erfahrung zumindest auf Standard-SPD-Pedalen schwer ein und aus und sind dann leider relativ schnell kaputt.


----------



## Tiri (30. Juli 2012)

So, habe gestern die T700 mit zusätzlich SH 51 bestellt. 
Bin gespannt wie Sohnemann damit zurechtkommt


----------



## Y_G (30. Juli 2012)

bitte um Rückmeldung


----------



## Tiri (31. Juli 2012)

Aaaaalso die t700 kamen heute an. Ein Pedal wiegt mit Käfig auf der Küchenwaage 223 gramm. Ich habe sie gleich an Sohnemanns Rad montiert und 2 x 1/4 Umdrehung angezogen. Als cleats haben wir die SH 51 genommen. Es liegen der packung aber auch welche dabei, die SH 56. 
Mit dem rechten Fuß kam Junior (frisch 8 Jahre) innerhalb 5-6 Minuten zurecht, links haperts ist noch, er ist damit noch nicht so recht sicher. Wir haben jetzt auch nur im Hof getestet. Nachher gehts auf den Bahndamm. Ich finde sie mit den 2x je 1/4 Umdrehung nicht sonderlich fest zum Ziehen jedoch fest genug zum Treten. Ist in dieser Stufe ja auch nur gedacht zum Fühlen, Spüren lernen für das Einklicken. Man hört das einklicken auch bereits in der 2. Stufe (nenne ich jetzt mal so).

Viele Grüße,


----------



## DerJoe (31. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob du meine Angaben zur kindgerechten Einstellung der Federhärte (was ich den bisherigen SPD-Pedalen absprach) bestätigen kannst, wenn ihr wieder zurück seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (31. Juli 2012)

Meine Tochter (U11) fährt seit heuer auch mit SPD Pedalen. Ich hab ihr meine alten WCS Pedale vererbt da sie eine relativ weiche Feder haben und dazu gebrauchte Pedalplatten - so lösen sie sehr leicht aus und sie kam von Anfang an gut zurecht.
Schuhe hab ich gebrauchte XLC Pro Gr.35 bekommen (fallen eine Nummer kleiner aus).
Gruß
St.


----------



## Tiri (1. August 2012)

Ja, ich kann die kindgerechte Einstellung voll und ganz bestätigen. Das Einklicken während des Pedallierens klappte innerhalb ein paar Meter:
Mamaaa, ich bin drin 

Äh ja nur das Ausklicken bereitet ihm Schwierigkeiten. Besser gesagt, ich meine dass dran denken vorher auszuklicken bevor man die Füße runter tun möchte  Da fiel er doch recht oft um. Aua. 
In einer brenzligen Situation landete er auch mal in der Böschung. 

Das Ausklicken geht -wenn er dran denkt- auch prima und leicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DerJoe (1. August 2012)

Evtl. anfangs doch die 56er Platten nehmen?


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> JBesser gesagt, ich meine dass dran denken vorher auszuklicken bevor man die Füße runter tun möchte


Das geht nicht nur ihm so.  Kann mich da an meine SPD-Anfänge und auch die Erzählungen anderer erinnern.


----------



## obiwankinobi (8. August 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten. Habe mich letztendlich für die Diadora Escape 2 entschieden. Die gabs bei Brügelmann grad im Angebot für 49,95, also ein Top Schuh zu einem mehr als fairen Preis! Meinem Sohn gefallen sie super.


----------



## wisteria (10. August 2012)

Kinder Fahrrad fahren, um die Schutzmaßnahmen zu tun, Aufmerksamkeit für die Sicherheit!


----------

